# Childproof windows



## Eric007 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hello all,
I have a 2-year-old daughter. She's very naughty and curious to learn new things. We have a window in our bedroom. Our bedroom is on the first floor and one day my wife noticed our daughter trying to climb up the window to open it. This seems to be really dangerous. So I need some suggestions for childproofing the windows. I saw some tips online but I need a childproof lock. I would like to know which is the best childproof lock for windows. Ours is a casement window that opens inward. Any suggestions??


----------



## tmurray (Mar 2, 2017)

Easiest thing would be to remove whatever she is using to climb up to the window with.

Keep in mind however you choose to secure your window, it must be operable without the use of tools as per the building code.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 2, 2017)

This is a fantastic opportunity (and don't let it go to waste) to teach your daughter how to escape during an emergency; isn't that the main purpose for having windows in bedrooms?

While you’re at it teach her how to make knots with the bed sheets that not only help her climb down but tie-up your pets to help them escape from the window as well.

Who knows if she’s still curious and learns naughty things a lot earlier than you did maybe she’ll use this knowledge to elope and save you a bundle and you can keep the dowry for your retirement.


----------



## cda (Mar 2, 2017)

Depending on the building code in your area and your comfort level. You can secure any window, except window in each bedroom.

So simpikist is a piece of wood stuck so the window will not open.


Visit the local big box hardware store, they have different items. Search the Internet, plenty of gadgets for sale


----------



## McShan (Mar 2, 2017)

This will work


----------



## steveray (Mar 2, 2017)

Inswinging casement?


----------



## cda (Mar 2, 2017)

steveray said:


> Inswinging casement?




  ask and you shall receive:::

guess there may be a reason a person wants them??


http://www.marvin.com/marvin/windows/casement-inswing

easier to clean????


http://hiluminium.com/products/inswinging-casement-windows-icw-100-series/


----------

